# ***NEW HID'S INSTALLED! PICS INSIDE!***



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey guys! thanks to CDMORENOT, i got my HID'S up and runnin! they're the 6000k kit from xenondepot.com
how do they look? im so excited my car's finally comin around!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Get em...! thats one mod down.. how many more to go ??? oh boy.. i remember HID's were my very very first mod.. after that.. forget it.. every pennie i got my hands on has been put into that car...


----------



## stieny (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks real good man. I'd love to do that to mine, but I'm affraid of F'ing up my new car.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol just have someone help you wit em'. i got my bumper off and all, but got stuck from there. that's when cdmorenot came to save the day. but thanks guys! 
i think i want eyelids next. after that, i gotta stop and save money for the school year since i won't be workin as much... also wanna led my interior dome's. hey d, u know nething about leds?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

all my bulbs are led'd up .. but to be honest with you i have no idea where they came from ... my boy got them for me.. but if i find out where ill let u know..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol cool man... so, do you have any idea why the aim is so messed up on the right side man? ill pm you some pics of the beam pattern tonite; the high beam is messed up or something. could it be something with the bulb not sitting right?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> lol cool man... so, do you have any idea why the aim is so messed up on the right side man? ill pm you some pics of the beam pattern tonite; the high beam is messed up or something. could it be something with the bulb not sitting right?


theres absolutely nothing wrong with the bulb.. i made sure it was good.. my bad for not aiming them... you just have to turn that bolt until you get it right.. damn.. i feel your pain .. because that is some annoying BS.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol aight ill keep trying. can i totally remove the bolt by accident though?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> lol aight ill keep trying. can i totally remove the bolt by accident though?


i dont think it comes off.... so don't worry..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol coo man i will get to it 
... some time within the next year? lol i don't use my high's anymore


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

told you.. should had spent ur money on the ion yellow fogs instead of the cool blue highs..


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

So tell me. You guys really had to pull the bumper off to do the Hids. Just curious but why did this have to be done. I ordered my Hid kit and plan on doing it this weekend. I know there are stickies but I honestly jave not really looked at them. Thanks if you can give me a answer.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

hell yeah.. it def has to come off... for more than one reason... first and most important .. getting to the bulbs with the bumper off is a pain in the butt... you can't hide the ballasts, you can't aim them right, you can't seal the headlight again..

anyway.. you have to if you want to get it right...


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

i wish i went with 6000's, i got 8000's in my car

BTW FYI

I did not pull my bumper off, driver side ballist is right under the headlight assy. the pass side one is attached to the top of the wiper fluid bottle
the ballists i got are completly water proof so im not worried. Instead of modifying the backing to the headlights (drilling a 45m hole like most want) i cut the old wires out, and slid in the 2 wires into the stock rubber boot. then did a solder job using quck disconnects. everything is tucked away/nice and neat
i guess it would be ezier to do it with the bumper off, it was a Bitch to do, the ballists are stickied and to this day are NOT GOING ANYWHERE... it was a bitch but i had all day to do this. aiming them was fun, did it that night while it was snowing out . had to use a 2 foot long flathead to adjust them when everything was put back togeather! If anyone else wants some pics on where i put the ballists, ill post em...
next are 3000K fogs!!!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you must be a very patient person.. because i could never get the job done with the bumper on.. HELL NO.. i would end up breaking everything under there...


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

i was on vacation, i just messed around day 1, took everything out, day 2 is when i put everything back in... it took some time. i say a solid 5 hrs worth of work was done.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i wasn't lol.. got out of school at 2.30 had work at four.. got to work on time..


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

So there is modifying that needs to be done to the headlight assembly. Like cutting? I got a kit. Supposed to be plug and play. IDk. we will see.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

it is plug and play.. but you still have to make a hole on the dust cap. if you want to .. and you have to get rid of the h1 connectors .. but this is only to use your on/off switch.. no modifications at all..


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

basicly what i did sence i did NOT want to make a hole in my caps, i just cut the stock wires out. then cut the new wires, sence most kits the wires/w electrical connecter are directly attached to the bulb, i cut the connectors off then slid the wires through the rubber boot on the dust cap, then re attached them with some solder, heatshrink, electrical tape... came out real nice. very time consuming though if i need to change a bulb out! hehe


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol yeah that's like reinstalling the kit almost!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Smoke1991 said:


> basicly what i did sence i did NOT want to make a hole in my caps, i just cut the stock wires out. then cut the new wires, sence most kits the wires/w electrical connecter are directly attached to the bulb, i cut the connectors off then slid the wires through the rubber boot on the dust cap, then re attached them with some solder, heatshrink, electrical tape... came out real nice. very time consuming though if i need to change a bulb out! hehe


that's actually the smart but... non practical way to do it.. you have a more solid connection.. those click connectors can be a pain sometimes.. but if the bulb goes.. uh oh.. you gotta do the whole thing over.... instead of just clickin the bulbs in..


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmm, I didn't take off my bumper either. I had a pretty easy time installing my HIDs. Took about 30 minutes. I secured my ballast to the bolt that holds the bracket on the lower mount of the intake, and in an open hole on the passenger side, just below the power steering pump reservoir. Ignitor is just under the headlight. Had 'em for about a year w/o problems. Just used a hole saw to cut a 1" hole, not a tough thing to do, and can easily go back to stock by reusing that grommet. Also had no cutting or splicing wires, just plug and play. I'll never go halogen again.


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> that's actually the smart but... non practical way to do it.. you have a more solid connection.. those click connectors can be a pain sometimes.. but if the bulb goes.. uh oh.. you gotta do the whole thing over.... instead of just clickin the bulbs in..



I have a project planned, quick disconnects...  weather tight fittings like 9005 9006 plugs
so instead of it taking an hr, it will only take 10 min


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

good luck man!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

no way you'll do it in ten minutes... at least a half hour


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

i removed my air box so many times, MAX of 15 min.

I mechanicly inclined .... during my days off when im not Nick the service manager, im Nick the backyard mechanic that does side jobs in front of his house. 
i do moderate stuff , no heavy stuff like engine swaps, my parrents wont allow me....


----------

